# last night report/gigging inshore slam



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

fished the hurst hammock area last night. was windy and rippled up. ended up with 8 flatties 5 mullet, and 2 sheephead. sorry no pictures. i need to get a digital camera.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Was the water muddy? I haven't had very good luck over that way, seems like the water is always dingy.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man god job. So flatties, sheepshead and mullet equal an inshore slam? Way to go.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations. I just drove down to the Hurst Hammock to check that area out. I dont see how any body could gig a fish in that water. Its muddy and the river is white capping. You must have a light off the front of a train on your boat. I cant beleive they charge $5.00 dollars to launch your boat there.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a private owned ramp. They can charge whatever they want. Only game in town up that way.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Barnacle Brain (10/11/2007)*Hey man god job. So flatties, sheepshead and mullet equal an inshore slam? Way to go.




I do believe that is the Gigging Inshore Slam.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats! I've been fishing that area lately but haven't had as much luck! Have seen a few but nothing to brag on. Did pole over about a 6 to 7 ft gator,not to cool in that shallow of water.And man that 5 $'s will kill ya ,you figure they would have a nicer place for that much.Anyway glad somebody's been goin. I been to busy getting ready for opening day this Sat. Congrats again, your the man:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

yes the water was rough last night. you have to stay close to shore and cover some ground to find any. to midnight rider yes i have alot of light. im the one with the 5 500watt halogans and 2 underwater 100w halogans. 2 batteries and a 5500watt generator. im going to put some pics up soon. i just need t borrow a digital camera.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Be careful posting reports without pictures around here. Folks with threaten you with a gig to the face.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

10-4


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/11/2007)*Be careful posting reports without pictures around here. Folks with threaten you with a gig to the face.


lmao


----------

